# Laminectomy vs. Laminotomy (hemilaminectomy)



## Orpheus22 (Mar 8, 2011)

Help! I need to see which code I would use in a procedure that reads: L4-L5 laminectomy, partial facetectomy, foraminotomy, dickectomy, interbody fusion with vertebral spacer, Infuse, allograft, posterolateral fusion with Infuse, Vitoss, allograft, autograft, and instrumentation. 
 Would I use 63030, or 63047? Any help is MUCH appreciated!


----------



## afeaster72 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would use 63030 for interspace since it reads L4-5. If it read laminectomy L5 that to me means segment not interspace and would use the 63047. 
Hope that helps


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 9, 2011)

Orpheus22 said:


> Help! I need to see which code I would use in a procedure that reads: L4-L5 laminectomy, partial facetectomy, foraminotomy, dickectomy, interbody fusion with vertebral spacer, Infuse, allograft, posterolateral fusion with Infuse, Vitoss, allograft, autograft, and instrumentation.
> Would I use 63030, or 63047? Any help is MUCH appreciated!



"Partial" is what stands out to me.  Solely based on what you posted, I would use 63030.  I didn't address the other codes since you didn't inquire about them.


----------



## Orpheus22 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thank you SO much for the response. I was pretty sure of the 63030 as opposed to the 63047, but the terminology was what was throwing me off- (-ectomy vs. -otomy). But since everyone agrees, I'll feel better coding the 63030. You guys rock!


----------

